# Deleted Thread?



## Quatchu (Jan 25, 2013)

This is probable a stupid question, however it seems that my thread "How would Jesus Handle Social Liberals" has been deleted, when i try to access the page it says:

Quatchu, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

If it was deleted then I would like to know why so that I do not make the same mistake twice.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 25, 2013)

Justin,

In the future, please PM a Mod or Admin. In this case, however, the thread was moved to the Politics and Government forum. That forum is accessible via the Control Panel for those who have at least 25 posts but you have to join it. I went ahead and joined you to the forum.


----------



## Quatchu (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Rich, sorry about the trouble.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 25, 2013)

No trouble at all.


----------

